# is it possible to lock the width of a table in frontpage?



## blackecho (Oct 28, 2003)

ok, i've got a website and i'm going for a very uniform template, as in the width of the center table needs to be the same as in the rest of the pages. i'm not worried about the heighth of the table, just the width. is there anyway via frontpage or html to lock the table so the text or images can't enlarge the width of the table?

thanks!


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

here width=50 for pixels 
width="10%" for total screen resoultion.


----------



## blackecho (Oct 28, 2003)

thanks. but i'm affraid i don't understand what to do with this info that you've just passed onto me. how do i apply it?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you could set the cell width to a certain number of pixels - this will mean that whatever resolution of screen the cell stays the same. or you could set to a percent then it will change with each resolution.

ie set the cell width to 50% - on a 800x600 screen it will be half the size - on a 1024 x 768 screen it will still be half the size.

however, set to 400 pixels and in a 800x600 screen it will be half the size but on a 1024x768 it will be over a third the size 39% of the screen.

now to stop images having an impact you will need to 1) make sure you set the image size width on all images to a maximum and then they cannot open wider than the cell.
or 2) as advised by "punjabian263" 


punjabian263 said:


> here width=50 for pixels
> width="10%" for total screen resoultion.


make sure that in the code nomatter what size the image is its width will be forced to a set size


----------

